# Acer TimelineX 13,3" mit ATI Radeon HD6550M



## Iceananas (25. November 2010)

Der mobile Grafikchip ATI Radeon HD5650 erfreute sich dank konkurrenzloser Leistung in Subnotebooks, besonders bekannt durch Acers TimelineX-Serie großer Beliebtheit.

Nachdem vor einigen Tagen die HD6xxx mobile GPUs bestätigt wurden (siehe Quelle) tauchte bei Cyberport zum ersten Mal ein Notebook mit HD6550, der als Nachfolger die erfolgreiche HD5650 ablösen soll auf.

Acer Aspire 3820TG-464G75Nks TimelineX Core i5-460M 750GB HD6550

Die Eckdaten sind:



Intel Core i5-460M Prozessor (2,53 bis 2,8 GHz), Dual-Core
33,8 cm (13") HD 16:9 LED Display (glänzend), Webcam
4 GB RAM, 750 GB Festplatte, Card Reader
AMD Radeon HD 6550 Grafik (1024 MB), HDMI, WLAN-n, BT
1,8 kg, Akkulaufzeit >8 h, Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Die Ausstattung liest sich für ein 13,3" Notebook mit dieser Dimension durchaus imposant und auch der Preis von ~850€ ist fair angesetzt.

Da es noch keine Benchmarks von der Karte gibt kann man noch nichts über die Leistung der Grafikkarte sagen, da die aber als Nachfolger des ohnehin schon sehr schnellen HD5650 gedacht ist, ist zu erwarten, dass die Leistung wohl noch ein Stückchen höher liegt.

Quelle:
Hardwareboard.eu - Radeon HD 6370M und Radeon HD 6550M bestätigt
Acer Aspire 3820TG-464G75Nks TimelineX Core i5-460M 750GB HD6550


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

Das nenne ich mal ein leistungsstarkes Subnotebook. Damit sollte man auch locker zocken können. 

MfG


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

könnte sein das die HD6550 = HD5650 ist, AMD hat ja einige Grakas unbenannt und runtergestuft, waren zwar OEM, könnte aber auch hier der Fall sein war ja bei der HD46x0 /alias HD5165, HD565v ... auch der fall


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> könnte sein das die HD6550 = HD5650 ist, AMD hat ja einige Grakas unbenannt und runtergestuft, waren zwar OEM, könnte aber auch hier der Fall sein war ja bei der HD46x0 /alias HD5165, HD565v ... auch der fall


War das nicht von Acer aus in Russland?

MfG


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

bei denn Desktop Grafikkarten war das Asien, aber die letzten Umbenannten Mobilen Radeon HD4650-> HD5165 sind  auch ganz regulär hier erhältlich.

Samsung E452 Aura P6000 Malvin (NP-E452-JS01DE/SEG) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T1 (PSLSAE-00P00WGR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/125984-neues-medion-18-4-notebook-bei-aldi.html


aber wie gesagt ist kein fakt, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das die möglichkeit besteht


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. November 2010)

Geht es nach dem Forum von Notebookreview.com handelt es sich bei der HD6550 um eine rebranded HD5650 mit etwas höheren Taktraten.

Theoretisch kann man auch zum billigeren "Vorgänger" des Acer greifen --> Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-434G64N, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz (LX.PV102.172) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Iceananas (25. November 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Geht es nach dem Forum von Notebookreview.com handelt es sich bei der HD6550 um eine rebranded HD5650 mit etwas höheren Taktraten.
> 
> Theoretisch kann man auch zum billigeren "Vorgänger" des Acer greifen --> Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-434G64N, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz (LX.PV102.172) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Der alte ist sowieso ein P/L-Kracher, obwohl den von dir verlinkten "nur" eine i5 430M (2,26 Ghz) eingebaut hat (bei Geizhals ist die Info falsch, Link zum einzigen Shop).

Derselbe mit i5 450M (2,4 Ghz) kosten ab 799€ (Geizhals) und der mit i5 460M (2,5 Ghz) (also derselbe wie im neuen TimelineX mit Radeon HD 6550M) schon 829€ (Geizhals). 

Also wer ohnehin einen starken Prozessor haben will greift gleich zum neuen Modell.


----------



## poiu (26. November 2010)

danke für die Bestätigung Löschzwerg


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Der alte ist sowieso ein P/L-Kracher, obwohl den von dir verlinkten "nur" eine i5 430M (2,26 Ghz) eingebaut hat (bei Geizhals ist die Info falsch, Link zum einzigen Shop).
> 
> Derselbe mit i5 450M (2,4 Ghz) kosten ab 799€ (Geizhals) und der mit i5 460M (2,5 Ghz) (also derselbe wie im neuen TimelineX mit Radeon HD 6550M) schon 829€ (Geizhals).
> 
> Also wer ohnehin einen starken Prozessor haben will greift gleich zum neuen Modell.


 
Ahh, stimmt. Na dann kann man auch gleich zum neuen Modell greifen 

@poiu: Bitte


----------



## ogakul93 (26. November 2010)

Ich hab das Acer Aspire TimelineX 5820TG - 15.4", mit Core i7 620 und HD5650. Es gibt das selbe, glaub ich, in 14"-Version
Wer ein tragbares Notebook zum Unterwegs zocken will, ist damit gut bedient.


----------



## Nerma (27. November 2010)

Ein wirklich interessantes Ding.
Ich liebäugle schon seit einiger Zeit mitd em Alienware M11x, allerdings hatten mich die Leistungen der Prozessoren enttäuscht und daher bislang vom Kauf abgehalten.
Der Acer steht diesbezüglich deutlich besser da.

Hmmh, ob Alienware jetzt nochmal einen Refresh rausbringt? 

Bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, mir das Acer mal in Natura anzusehen.
Ich brauche etwas wirklich mobiles, normalerweise waren 12 Zol meine Schmerzgrenze, bin mal gespannt, wie 13 Zoll daneben aussehen.


----------



## Hanskaese (27. November 2010)

Also ich besitze das 4820TG mit dem i5-450M, HD 5650 und der 640Gb Festplatte in 14.0". Ich kann nur sagen: Wer ein relativ kleines und schnelles Notebook sucht und nicht über 900 Euro ausgeben will (Sony ist dort ja wesentlich teurer), sollte zur TimelineX-Serie tendieren. Von der Lauf- und Anwendungsleistung war ich echt überrascht. Top-Produkt


----------



## Fettmull (28. November 2010)

Ich kann die Laptops von Belinea empfehlen, auch Dual-Core, 13,3 Zoll, ultraflach und günstig. Tastatur ist nicht der Brüller aber die sonstige Ausstattung überzeugt.


----------



## Nerma (29. November 2010)

Was ich leider nicht wirklich haben herausfinden können:

Gibts die 13,3 Zoll-Version tatsächlich "nur" mit dem Core-i5 430 M oder auch mit anderen Modellen des Core-i5?

Auf der Homepage von Acer werden nur die Daten der "alten" Generation genannt.


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2010)

Den gibts mit verschiedene i5 Modellen, siehe letzte Seite...


----------



## Nerma (30. November 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Den gibts mit verschiedene i5 Modellen, siehe letzte Seite...



Das stimmt nicht ganz.
Sofern die 6550 verbaut ist, gibt es bei den von Dir verlinkten Seiten nur einen Prozessor, den Core-i5 460M.
Die anderen Prozessormodelle sind nur in den alten Modellen, eben mit der 5650...


----------

